

1-on-1 meetings with your Team - ryancarson
http://ryancarson.com/post/48197397002/1-on-1s-with-your-team

======
inerte
Agenda, structure and status report is not the way I usually see 1:1 being
talked about. Contrast with Horowitz's [1]: "The key to a good one-on-one
meeting is the understanding that it is the employee’s meeting rather than the
manager’s meeting. This is the free-form meeting for all the pressing issues,
brilliant ideas and chronic frustrations that do not fit neatly into status
reports, email and other less personal and intimate mechanisms."

Not saying there's not a time and place for Ryan's style.

1 - <http://bhorowitz.com/2012/08/30/one-on-one/>

1' -
[http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2010/09/22/the_update_...](http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2010/09/22/the_update_the_vent_and_the_disaster.html)

~~~
acgourley
Well Ryan's meetings are every 2 weeks, that's probably too often for the no-
agenda check-in you're talking about. Calling them both 1on1's is the real
confusion here.

------
gz5
Nice post. Two more items that I like to mix into 1:1 agendas, not necessarily
every meeting though:

1\. What do you need from me (as your manager) to accomplish the top
objectives?

2\. What do you need from me for your personal dev and growth?

3\. What do you need from the teams to accomplish the top objectives?

~~~
dmor
I strongly second this, and thinking making sure they have an outlet for
concerns/ideas about career growth and other interpersonal, HR, culture or
other "soft" things from time to time is important too. It's amazing how easy
it is to go a year without bringing any of this up, only to have someone give
notice when it could have been avoided through a few important if perhaps
slightly uncomfortable conversations.

I'd also make some room for praise, given in private and in detail.

------
manmal
Letting activities flow instead of managing people is what Kanban (and,
arguably, Trello) is all about, right?

